# Wind speed and towing trailers



## applecart14 (14 February 2014)

I was meant to be competing tomorrow (Saturday) at Weston Lawns but windspeeds yesterday forecast for Saturday were 35mph.  Now they have gone down to 24mph.

Does anyone know how this would influence a trailer on a motorway towing a single horse weighing in at 700KG?

Windspeed on Sunday in Worcester at another venue is more favourable and around 13mph.

Would you tow in 24mph winds?
I will check again first thing in the morning to see what the windspeed is so I can make up my mind what to do if it has decreased any.


----------



## ROG (14 February 2014)

Any wind especially cross winds will affect a trailer

If you think its safe then crack on but if you have any safety doubts do not travel

Losing a few quid or an opportunity is very different from damaging the trailer, the vehicle, the horse or human lives !!


----------



## applecart14 (14 February 2014)

ROG said:



			Any wind especially cross winds will affect a trailer

If you think its safe then crack on but if you have any safety doubts do not travel

Losing a few quid or an opportunity is very different from damaging the trailer, the vehicle, the horse or human lives !!
		
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly - I am probably the most safety concious person ever!  Just wondered how strong 24mph winds actually are!

Just been out for a walk in Birmingham City Centre at lunch time and its meant to be 20mph and its pretty windy so doubt very mucy I shall go tomorrow unless wind speed drastically changes overnight.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 February 2014)

Sometime it is better to use an "A" road if available, it is the cross winds that hit the high sided vehicles.
Maybe there will be advice on Police or AA websites.
I would not travel in 35mph, nor 25mph. You need to check gusting windspeeds.
Thinking about flying light aircraft, I was happy enough with 15-18 mph.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 February 2014)

Decent table here: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/marine/guide/beaufortscale.html

It also depends on how heavy/stable your trailer and towing vehicle are but generally, for trailers in the UK, which are all bumper pull and fairly light, I'd say that is starting to get into dangerous territory, which seems to be anything in excess of 20mph by most standards. The biggest issue is gusts or coming out of windbreaks, which might be much stronger than the general wind speed.


----------



## applecart14 (14 February 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			Decent table here: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/marine/guide/beaufortscale.html

It also depends on how heavy/stable your trailer and towing vehicle are but generally, for trailers in the UK, which are all bumper pull and fairly light, I'd say that is starting to get into dangerous territory, which seems to be anything in excess of 20mph by most standards. The biggest issue is gusts or coming out of windbreaks, which might be much stronger than the general wind speed.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that - I have just found this weather forecast for saturday which states the wind speed of the gusts.  Click on Saturdays!!!.  No way would I go out with gusts of 40+mph winds!


http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/wm/coventry_forecast_wind.html


----------



## TarrSteps (14 February 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Thanks for that - I have just found this weather forecast for saturday which says the wind gusts.  No way would I go out with gusts of 40+mph winds!
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/coventry-west-midlands-conurbation#?tab=fiveDay

Click to expand...

Eek!  I would think that would be pretty risky.  If I absolutely HAD to do it I might try staying on covered roads and going veerrrrry slowly, being extra careful after windbreaks, but for general driving it's not worth the risk in my opinion


----------



## ecrozier (14 February 2014)

I would probably go if it was something very important eg vet trip eyc in up to 30mph, BUT I have a very stable tri-axle trailer that's not far off 2000kg empty plus then the horses, and an extremely competent tow vehicle (defender). For an everyday outing/lesson, i would probably not bother risking it at 25mph. 40mph + I wouldn't chance it!


----------



## Sneedy (14 February 2014)

I wouldn't go, it'll be far too stressful towing in the high winds.......also, I can think of nowhere worse than Weston Lawns on a windy day, its a bit exposed there !!!!!


----------



## Daytona (14 February 2014)

I've driving on motorway in around 30mph it was ok, just need to watch when lorrys pass.


----------

